# Delayed waiver



## MWESIGWA (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I applied for a waiver to change from my scarce skills permit to the GWP in March 2015. My work permit expired in July, and I still have not received any feedback from the DHA. Any advice for me going forward?


----------

